# Buffering something useful



## tallbob (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

I'd like to be able to tell my Tivo (S2-540) that when it is not busy recording something I specifically asked for (from a season pass or a wishlist), that it record the news off of a specific channel over and over. In the "Now Playing" list it would create an entry simply called "The News" that always contained the last full 30 minute report from the 24 hour news channel I selected. 

You could expand that idea to create "The Weather" or "The Market" entries in the "Now Playing" list (especially in a dual-tuner machine) to watch the Weather Channel or CNBC.

I figure if it is buffering anyway it might as well buffer something useful.

Thank for listening,

TallBob (who loves his TIVO with all his pea-pickin heart)


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You could do that with Season Passes and/or Wishlists for the content on that channel. (Most 24 hour news channels have a few shows that repeat several times a day.) Set them to All Episodes, Keep At Most 1 episode, and make them the lowest priority on your list. Whenever it isn't recording something else it'd record those.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

We have an early-morning repeating manual recording set up for our favorite news station. Whenever we get up, the tuner is set to the channel and we can watch whatever half hour is in the buffer. It stays on that channel unless another recording comes along. 

So for your 'weather' idea, it would be easy to set up a repeating manual recording for The Weather Channel at a time of day where the forecast is on.

Jan


----------

